# Bye bye Boy Scouts of America’s



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

The Boy Scouts of America has filed for bankruptcy over sex abuse lawsuits

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-51542401

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Grrr autocorrect added an apostrophe in the title!!!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Serves them right for not keeping original values.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sickos! They hid the abuse just like the Catholic Church. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> The Boy Scouts of America has filed for bankruptcy over sex abuse lawsuits
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-51542401
> 
> ...


A really sad thing. Early on BSA taught a lot of great things to American youth. Hunting, firearms, fishing, camping........ Not packing fudge!

Then they got infected with, well Homos. I'm just being honest. Most likely same cabal infesting the Churches and Vatican. They are in public schools now.

There was a local BSA camp, that had a known pervert, who actually became a Sheriff, doing that stuff. The Sheriff was never prosecuted. Even though he ruined many youngsters lives.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We were all homophobic when pointing out gay scout master and young boys were a bad idea. Putting young girls into this rather than the girls scouts was not the best idea either. Government, courts, lawsuits are all what took the place of common sense. The scouts were sent down the Hershey Highway.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The troop I belonged to never had that problem with queers.

The scoutmaster and assistant were recent combat vets from the Korean war.

The troop was handled like a rifle company.

The Salvation Army sponsored the troop and meetings were held there in the church basement.

My father was a scoutmaster of troop 47 in the 30's and an eagle scout.

MY youngest brother also made eagle scout, 

it was his troop that helped sponsor him for fellowship in one of the top private high schools in the world.

That led him to scholarships and fellowships for med school, he hates what they have become, cut off his annual donations.

My fathers troop in 1936 started building a log cabin on scout owned property, summer camp,

finished it 1938, just in time for the 38 hurricane to completely demolish it.

I am glad he never lived to see the BSA devolve into the wretched organization that it has.

About 15 years ago I went looking for that cabins' remains and found it, 

rock/cement foundation was still there, logs were all rotted.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Gay does not equal pedophile!! Interchanging the two is disgusting, and I assume most of you know better. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Camel923*: I agree with you wholeheartedly.

I was a Scoutmaster for 9 years. I was terrified of being alone with the younger boys and really got steamed when an adult who was supposed to be on a camp-out with us failed to show, leaving me alone.

I faulted our council as well as the National scouting program for not assuring that would not happen. Of course, that was before cell phones.

I now fault the National for not downsizing and planning for their exposure. But I do understand the planning part as that could be used against them as an admission of guilt.
But being me, if I were on the board I would have settled early and admitted our errors.

Perhaps with the bankruptcy protection they can go back to basics and begin again. But in the back of my mind I don't see the national leadership downsizing their personal futures so I guess the whole ship will sink.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*New Way Forward.*

Perhaps what is needed is for a program to rise up and create a smaller version of the Boy Scouts.

It might outline and support a family creating their own program for just a few kids. 
The program might make available all merit badge books, training & activity schedules, adult manuals etc. so family of small group might still offer the wonderful training along with the honor and morality exposure Scouting once served.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Get rid of command and control and start from scratch and make it what is is supposed to be.....not a hideout for pedophiles....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> Gay does not equal pedophile!! Interchanging the two is disgusting, and I assume most of you know better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sorry Mish, the homos tried to grease my kiester when I was young. They are disgusting and vile.

Further these evil SOBS are trying to force this deviant behavior upon grade school children in public schools.

Here is the **** agenda, in public schools,Mish. Sorry if the truth hurts:

https://www.massresistance.org/docs/issues/fistgate/index.html


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> Gay does not equal pedophile!! Interchanging the two is disgusting, and I assume most of you know better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Why not... the liberal mentality is semi autos are assault weapons. So therefore **** scout leaders have no business watching over young boys. Fair is fair right?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Mish said:


> Sickos! They hid the abuse just like the Catholic Church.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Catholic Church and Boy Scouts do not equal pedophile! Interchanging the two is disgusting, and i assume you know better.
There are sexual deviants and perverts everywhere, in all aspects of life, from the foster care system, all the way up to the govt officials.
Yes, there are problems with Catholic churches moving and hiding priests with bad records, as well as there are Boy Scouts, as well as there are kindergarden and grade school teachers. 
Gays and lesbians are normal now, (as they should be) but soon, pedophiles will be too, as the ELITES condone and push this stuff. 
Prove me wrong?


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Mish said:


> Gay does not equal pedophile!! Interchanging the two is disgusting, and I assume most of you know better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes it does for a man to touch a boy =Gay pedophile.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I was a cub scout all the way up to webelos and then I had to make a decision between athletics and scouting as my parents thought it best to focus on a single activity which ended up being athletics. Scouting was a very positive experience for me and I have many fond memories of learning outdoor skills, camping, and participating in the pinewood derby which I came in first one year.

It's a shame that institutions that I had so much faith in as a child; education, religion, scouting, and coaches are filled with perverts and pedophiles. It seems every day someone involved in one of those fields gets convicted of rape or inappropriate relationships. I wonder if it's always been this way or if we just continually find ways to hit new lows as a nation and as a people.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Gay does not equal pedophile!! Interchanging the two is disgusting, and I assume most of you know better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


BUT...in the BSA situation lets examine this logically and analytically.

Gay (for reference sake meaning a male Scoutmaster) means A Male who is sexually attracted to other Male's, correct?

Boys in the BSA are males, also correct?

And if a Scoutmaster is a Gay Male, then the chances of him being attracted to other males is absolutely 100%. And since there are no studies that reveal the percent of gay adult males who are attracted to boys 12-18 years old, we can and should use the assumption that a gay male is attracted to other males.

So to eliminate the potential for abuse or sexual relations of any kind, DO NOT ALLLOW GAY MALES TO BE SCOUTMASTERS IN THE BSA.

Why the hell was this so hard for logical, honorable people who swore to;

On my honor I will do my best to do my duty to God and my country and to obey the Scout Law; to help other people at all times; to keep myself physically strong, mentally awake, and morally straight.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good bye and don't let the door hit them in the.... The gay's took it over as their play land . Yes Mish it does there are sick and confused people.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Shame on every son of a bitch who was in BSA leadership and did not attempt to stop this infiltration of sexual deviants. YOUR DAMN JOB WAS TO PROTECT THE YOUNG, WEAK AND INNOCENT.

May you all rot in hell


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Here you go Mish, Fistgate!!!

https://www.massresistance.org/docs/issues/fistgate/index.html

The "Fistgate" conference:
HERE'S what homosexual activists in schools do
with children . . .
Students as young as 12 given graphic instruction in bizarre homosexual sex acts by state employees (and we were there to record it for the world).
UPDATED: Oct. 19, 2012

Keynote speaker Kevin Jennings (right) at infamous "Fistgate" conference, holding conference program. (Photo from print edition of Massachusetts News, May 2000 Special Report.)

Click below for:

Synopsis of the recordings
Workshops where students as young as 12 were given instruction in homosexual sex acts.

LISTEN to RECORDING: Part I
[with transcript]

LISTEN to RECORDING: Part II
[with transcript]

At the conference:

Workshops at the conference
Unbelievable.

READ the conference program
Letter from Mass. Commissioner. of
Education. Jennings as keynote
speaker. PHOTOS, And more.

Graphic sex handouts given to kids
Explicit homosexual pamphlets, instructions, sex paraphernalia.

Teacher traumatized at conference
What one teacher witnessed that day, including Kevin Jennings' keynote speech! Must reading.

"Religious wrong" workshop
Anti-religion workshop for kids demonized folks with traditional values.

After the conference:

Affidavit given to district attorney
Graphic description of Fistgate -- hand delivered by Scott Whiteman to DA Martha Coakley. Was ignored!

Elementary school newsletter brags that staff attended conference
In Newton, MA, announcing that staff members and others had participated in conference!

Weekly Standard article on Fistgate
Published in July, 2000. Warning about the "gay agenda in Massachusetts schools."

[NOTE: Kevin Jennings, the founder of GLSEN, was appointed by the Obama administration to run the Office of Safe & Drug Free Schools in the US Department of Education! GLSEN (Gay, Lesbian, and Straight Education Network) is a national homosexual organization that targets children in the public schools, and has formed "gay straight alliance" clubs in schools across the country. Jennings was the Executive Director of GLSEN at the time and was the keynote speaker at this conference!]

Have you wondered what homosexual activists do when they are alone with kids in the tax-funded "gay clubs" in schools and other activities? It's not pretty. In fact, it's very disgusting. Now you can hear for yourself.

"Fisting [forcing one's entire hand into another person's rectum or vagina] often gets a bad rap....[It's] an experience of letting somebody into your body that you want to be that close and intimate with...[and] to put you into an exploratory mode."

The above quotation comes from Massachusetts Department of Education employees describing the pleasures of homosexual sex to a group of high school students at a state-sponsored workshop on during GLSEN-Boston's "TeachOut" Conference on March 25, 2000 held at Tufts University. Approximately 200 young teens and 300 adults attended the day-long event. Kids were bussed in from high schools across Massachusetts.

We have posted the actual audio recordings of what went on at that March 2000 event. Children as young as 12 were instructed by adults (state employees!) how to perform a range of dangerous and perverted homosexual sex acts.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Gay does not equal pedophile!! Interchanging the two is disgusting, and I assume most of you know better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Either way, there's some wee wee confusion going on with the owner of said wee wee.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

All of these things have something in common they do not belong


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll see if I can find a factual article on it, but I remember reading last year that the evil BSA leaders, most likely knowing that they were in some deep legal shit, mortgaged one of their largest assets, the Philmont Scout Ranch in New Mexico. I don't know what the ramifications of this will be, but the family who donated the land (approximately 150,000 acres) did not sign off on the mortgage which was part of the deal of the donation. 

In other words, were the leaders of the BSA also guilty of fraud concerning one of their largest assets, Philmont?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I think we have gone so soft, that we allow this shit to happen. 
We condone and look the other way, why should I be uncomfortable, so someone else can be comfortable?

Yes, I'm sure there a gay men that are NOT attracted to boys, just As I am a straight man, that is not attracted to girls. 
All the same, YOU will NEVER see me alone in a room or a damn tent, with any girls, that are not my kids. I just wont allow it. It ELIMINATES the possibility of any misunderstanding, and the shadow oh "what if's".

They will burn in hell, and IF anyone was to try and bugger my kids, I would make sure they were already in full flames, before they went to hell.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I cant believe that I have to clarify my statement. Just because someone is gay, it doesn't mean they are into molesting children.

I'm pretty sure that the men that were openly gay in boy scouts were not the ones doing the molesting. It was the married guy with wife and kids at home. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> Gay does not equal pedophile!! Interchanging the two is disgusting, and I assume most of you know better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Why are you so adamant about it??? And yes I know better, and have had to deal with such trash as a LEO.

To give you an inch, some male peds are only interested in little girls, then again some women are only interested in little girls.

They are all deviant and disgust me in any form.

I was not indoctrinated into the BS like the younger generations have been.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> All of these things have something in common they do not belong


Duck, I did not see the Butt badge or the DT badge in there, but, yes, it is sickening to see.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mish said:


> Gay does not equal pedophile!! Interchanging the two is disgusting, and I assume most of you know better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Once the boys reach puberty, they're boys in young men's bodies. And as we've seen in the Catholic Church, the boys very vulnerable to wicked fudge-packers who look for places like churches and scouts in which to prey on the innocent. Not saying all gay men are that way, but enough have been. That's why I'm not in favor of gay men being admitted to the priesthood or scouting.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mish said:


> I cant believe that I have to clarify my statement. Just because someone is gay, it doesn't mean they are into molesting children.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the men that were openly gay in boy scouts were not the ones doing the molesting. It was the married guy with wife and kids at home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You are mostly right in this factor, many married guys are closet queers and or peds.

I can tell you of one such type from a long time ago, but not in the scouts but the YMCA, his name was John Chadwick.

Was married with two daughters, lived on 14 Dover street in Worcester Ma,

Was convicted of raping over 50 kids at YMCA summer camp, most between the ages of 7 and 10.

He had an office in the "Y" in which he gave the kids a "test" for "advancement",

the office window was wide open and blinds were up so the queer guys on the other side could watch.

He would select those he desired by watching nude kids at the pool and showers afterwards.

The guy has been dead for over 30 years now, may he burn in hell.

One of the reasons I remember it so well was that the state police came to our house and arrested my father!

It took a while down at the jail to prove he was not the guy,

it was cleared up when the chief justice of the superior court came down and ID'd my father,

they were buddies from childhood and members of the same Masonic lodge.

The address was almost the same, 14 was and the street name was so close it could go either way.

Over the years we use to get his mail by accident on a regular basis until ZIP codes were put in place.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> I cant believe that I have to clarify my statement. Just because someone is gay, it doesn't mean they are into molesting children.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the men that were openly gay in boy scouts were not the ones doing the molesting. It was the married guy with wife and kids at home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Mish, *read the whole link* I posted concerning "*FISTGATE!!!*

Openly perverted homosexuals preaching deviant sex acts to school children, in some cases those "teaching" being the teachers themselves, those being the gays/lesbians.

Do YOU, find this disgusting? or "normal"? Good school curiculum? Fisting 101 Sex toys 201

As an analogy, when I was in school, we never had seminars, by heterosexuals, telling us the best ways to pop little girls cherries.

Got that?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I cant believe that I have to clarify my statement. Just because someone is gay, it doesn't mean they are into molesting children.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the men that were openly gay in boy scouts were not the ones doing the molesting. It was the married guy with wife and kids at home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Again,

In 100% of sexual abuse cases against a male Boy Scout by a male Scout Master, the Scout Master WAS A HOMOSEXUAL (GAY). This should not be difficult to comprehend.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> I cant believe that I have to clarify my statement. Just because someone is gay, it doesn't mean they are into molesting children.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the men that were openly gay in boy scouts were not the ones doing the molesting. It was the married guy with wife and kids at home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Your right, just because your gay does not necessarily mean your going to molest kids. However, it set the table and was never going to end well. Letting gays become troop leaders and allowing girls to join had disaster written all over it from the get-go. Being so open minded sometimes allows your common sense to spill out all over the floor.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Again,
> 
> In 100% of sexual abuse cases against a male Boy Scout by a male Scout Master, the Scout Master WAS A HOMOSEXUAL (GAY). This should not be difficult to comprehend.


 @Slippy, all the girl is trying to say is not all queers are peds but all peds might be queers!

Sounds like she has some queer friends she is instinctively protecting.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

......


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Typed a huge paragraph, and deleted it. 
I wish no harm on anyone, mess with my kids, I will sit happily in jail knowing I am DAD.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> ......


The Maple leaf needs to be with it. LOL!


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

The only LGBT the BSA should support is this I know I do.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> Gay does not equal pedophile!! Interchanging the two is disgusting, and I assume most of you know better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


what you are saying or thinking and what you mean.. may be 2 different things

when you say "Gay does not equal pedophile!! " you are saying that gays are not pedophiles...

what may be implied but what is inferred is that young boys are safer or as safe around gays as straight men!!!!!!

in fact... what is true is that young boys are NOT as safe around gays as straight men... 

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/00926239208404356?journalCode=usmt20

Abstract

Previous investigations have indicated that the ratio of sex offenders against female children vs. offenders against male children is approximately 2:1, while the ratio of gynephiles to androphiles among the general population is approximately 20:1. The present study investigated whether the etiology of preferred partner sex among pedophiles is related to the etiology of preferred partner sex among males preferring adult partners. Using phallometric test sensitivities to calculate the proportion of true pedophiles among various groups of sex offenders against children, and taking into consideration previously reported mean numbers of victims per offender group, the ratio of heterosexual to homosexual pedophiles was calculated to be approximately 11:1. This suggests that the resulting proportion of true pedophiles among persons with a homosexual erotic development is greater than that in persons who develop heterosexually.

So - Homosexual are more likely to abuse young boys...


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Maine-Marine said:


> what you are saying or thinking and what you mean.. may be 2 different things
> 
> when you say "Gay does not equal pedophile!! " you are saying that gays are not pedophiles...
> 
> ...


Once society begins to accept sexual perversions, its down hill all the way. No surprise here. When I was in scouts I don;t even think we knew sexual perversion was. Out moto was:

"On my honor, I will do my best , to help the girl scouts get undressed "


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I only had one Cougar hit on me when I was a teen. She was HOT! Didn't do it.

But lots of Queers, they got the farmers fist, smack in the nose, not up their rump.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I regret reading this disgusting thread.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I regret reading this disgusting thread.


Yea, life now, sort of sucks.

Ever had a queer try to bugger You? That sucks worse.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I do not support Leftists.
What consenting homosexuals do with each other is between them and God.

BUT - the notion that the Boy Scout's troubles are recent and caused by Leftists pushing their agenda on the Scouts is far from the facts.
According to lawsuits pending, from the Boy Scouts OWN FILES are reports of 7,800 abusers and 12,000 victims DATING BACK TO THE 1920's.

The Scouts knew about this for damn near 100 years, and like the Catholic Church tried to hide it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I do not support Leftists.
> What consenting homosexuals do with each other is between them and God.
> 
> BUT - the notion that the Boy Scout's troubles are recent and caused by Leftists pushing their agenda on the Scouts is far from the facts.
> ...


My husband is off making an Eagle Scout right now. He's stubborn that way; won't give it up quite yet. He's been doing this since before our son made Eagle and his own Den Master had a lot of influence in his own life--for the good.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I do not support Leftists.
> What consenting homosexuals do with each other is between them and God.
> 
> BUT - the notion that the Boy Scout's troubles are recent and caused by Leftists pushing their agenda on the Scouts is far from the facts.
> ...


Bingo

You always get in more trouble for lying and trying to hide the truth than you would have if you just fessed up and made it right from the beginning.



> Scout Oath
> On my honor I will do my best to do my duty to God and my country and to obey the Scout Law; to help other people at all times; to keep myself physically strong, mentally awake, and morally straight.





> Scout Law
> 
> The Scout Law has 12 points. Each is a goal for every Scout. A Scout tries to live up to the Law every day. It is not always easy to do, but a Scout always tries.
> 
> ...


Taken directly from the Boy Scout website.

The values Scouts hold and represent are unfortunately becoming irrelevant in today's world. Today's values would be something like: give me free as you owe it to me, spend as much as you can, if it feels good do it, somebody else will clean it up, belief in god is archaic and eff others. That's the real reason numbers have crashed.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Bingo
> 
> You always get in more trouble for lying and trying to hide the truth than you would have if you just fessed up and made it right from the beginning.


That is called integrity. Also known as covering your butt.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Weather old or new, acts of homosexual rape involved an older male and a younger one regardless if they were openly gay or in the closet. People have used the priesthood or other clergy positions to commit similar crimes. It still boils down to homosexual tendencies as a common denominator.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Serves them right for not keeping original values.


Agreed. I'm an old Eagle Scout and sadly, I would not want my son to be in the BSA as it exists today. Far too politically correct. I would urge him to join Trail Life instead. They embrace the old BSA values.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I do not support Leftists.
> What consenting homosexuals do with each other is between them and God.
> 
> BUT - the notion that the Boy Scout's troubles are recent and caused by Leftists pushing their agenda on the Scouts is far from the facts.
> ...


Excellent point RPD,

The progressive leftist sexual deviants have been around a long long time and ever since the Woodrow Wilson Administration they have been ramping up their campaign... so it doesn't surprise me that this has nonsense has existed since the 20's. I guess its finally come to a crescendo.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Yea, life now, sort of sucks.
> 
> Ever had a queer try to bugger You? That sucks worse.


Why yes it does. I was on my way to FT. Bliss, TX for training. Pulled into a rest area to take a leak. Started walking to the building and this guy was like your cute. Can I give you a blow job. For about 3 seconds I was tongue tied. Then I was like F that dude, I'm in the military, I don't play that. I was looking over my shoulder all the way back to the truck until I got back on the hiway.


----------

